# Bathtub drain hookup??



## BoxAlarm (Apr 22, 2011)

Some more pictures...

I guess I just need to replace the drain assembly. Or could I just find parts to rehab this one?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I would buy a new drain set--why reinstall one that old?

You will need a new nut and washer for the 1 1/2 " threaded nipple that is part of the house drain.--Mike--


----------



## BoxAlarm (Apr 22, 2011)

I was thinking to try to save the ~$100 or more of the cost of a brass drain assembly. Ideas?Thoughts?Opinions?Thanks!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

They are about $60---

To save that antique one you will need two new nuts-two new seals for the nuts--a new rubber washer for the drain and a new rubber gasket for the over flow.

Before you think about it--see if it even fits the new tub---they are cut to fit the tub when installed.

I've never heard of leaving a decades old drain set under all the work and money of a new tub and surround---however,It's your house and your choice.----Mike----


----------



## BoxAlarm (Apr 22, 2011)

Mike,
You da'man.
Thanks.


----------



## BoxAlarm (Apr 22, 2011)

The adventure continues...

Do I need to use a brass drain assembly? Or can I use PVC? In either case, I think that drain (pictured above) is brass. Does a PVC-to-brass union exist? Pros/cons to this material assembly?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

PVC drain sets are fine--I install the brass ones most of the time myself I like the piston type stoppers because they are the least trouble over the life of the tub.

Pvc drain sets out sell the brass ones 100 to 1 I'm sure,I've never had service call because of premature failure-----I use the PVC drains on most of the deep soaker tubs and almost all whirlpool tubs.

I've never had a problem with either one.----The PVC sets are a lot cheaper than the brass---

If cost is a thought--go for the PVC.----Mike-----


----------



## BoxAlarm (Apr 22, 2011)

So is there any problem hooking a PVC drain assembly to a brass drain pipe?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

None at all---The drain looks like cast iron with a steel 1 1/2 inch nipple--

The coupling at the nipple usually requires the use of a rubber washer and a steel or brass nut,not the nylon washer in the photo.

These are easily available in any store.---Mike---


----------



## BoxAlarm (Apr 22, 2011)

I went with PVC. The attached picture is the opening of the tee, where it will (somehow) connect to the drain nipple (pictured earlier.) Now all I need to do is figure out how to connect the smooth inner coupling of the tee to the threaded nipple of the drain. 

You're telling me that a gasket + collar nut would do, but will I still use a brass one for the PVC? OR should I use a PVC collar since that's what the T is made of?


----------



## BoxAlarm (Apr 22, 2011)

Resolution...hopefully.

See pictured...
I'm using a female adapter, which will fit into the Tee, and then screw directly to the nipple. I plan on sealing it with some pipe dope.

FTW:


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

I think you've picked the best choice. Don't over tighten the female adapter, it might crack


----------

